#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-26
<maco> look alive, folks
<czajkowski> maco: tis on me to do list :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: did you want me to send out the doodle poll or was that up to you to do ?
<maco> czajkowski: if you were in the usual channel, youd know i meant "hey look people just joined that look like trolls!"
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> pleia2: heading for a wee bit, that mail should go out today as using this weeks dates so as not to confuse folks re voting for new meeting
<pleia2> czajkowski: oh sorry, I thought you would :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: http://www.doodle.com/pt3c3dwy87rcb53f
<pleia2> do you need me to?
<czajkowski> pleia2: just not sure how to word the mail without confusing folks with the date thing
<pleia2> ok
<czajkowski> I want folks to disregard the DATE and focus on DAY
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-27
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I rejoined the other channel
<pleia2> k, sent out mail about meeting times
<IdleOne> mail received
<pleia2> syn
<IdleOne> anybody else notice that 8PM is missing on the poll?
<pleia2> do you realize how hard 00:00 UTC meetings are?
<pleia2> no one knows what day they are on
<pleia2> it's really terrible
<pleia2> for instance, IdleOne didn't show up for his membership board meeting
<IdleOne> lol
<pleia2> :)
<IdleOne> right, I forgot :P
<pleia2> it's sad, since 00:00 UTC is 5PM for me, such *perfect* meeting time for me!
<IdleOne> yeah it works out to be a good time for me also
<IdleOne> if I can figure out what day it is
<pleia2> heheh
<IdleOne> so anyway poll filled out by me
<pleia2> yay thanks
<nhandler> pleia2: You should have changed that time to 23:59 like we did for the RMB
<pleia2> nhandler: not actually worth the trouble, I doubt our meeting time will land that late anyway
<elky> pleia2, it helps if someone puts out a timeanddate.com link, rather than just a time.
<pleia2> elky: not really
<pleia2> that RMB meeting we had was very specific, included time and date link, a note that said "this is thursday evening!" and everything
<pleia2> still half the potential members got it wrong
<elky> :(
<elky> Imagine if you /hadn't/
<pleia2> I just came to the conclusion that humans are bad at time zones :)
<elky> We could just revert to the old way of dealing with time, and update our watches every km east or west we go.
<pleia2> lol
<elky> Everyone talking exclusively in Local Time; what could possibly go wrong?
<pleia2> meetings are better if we show up at different times anyway
<elky> Much quicker!
<pleia2> I ended up putting 3 time zones in my xfce panel, local, UTC and US Eastern (where my boss is)
<elky> Yeah, I have several times in gnome calendar clocky thingie
<pleia2> it's easy to *say* my boss is 3 hours ahead, but for some reason simple math frequently fails me
<elky> Local, UTC and NZ where the majority of the company is.
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> Anyway, someone's just brought food smells in and my stomach has convinced itself my throat's been cut.
 * pleia2 should figure out about dinner soon
<maco> IdleOne: the rmb is now set for 23:59 UTC ;-)
<IdleOne> maco: Been there, done that. :)
<maco> pleia2: i have 3 too. local, britain, and most-of-europe
<pleia2> just a reminder, if anyone has anything to add, please do: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<czajkowski> lotta folks doing the poll already 12 so far
<czajkowski> http://www.doodle.com/pt3c3dwy87rcb53f
<czajkowski> pleia2: reports are going to kick ass this month
<pleia2> czajkowski: I hope so :)
<czajkowski> oh I just ate too much
<czajkowski> ugh
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-29
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/undacuvabrutha/status/19835388234
<czajkowski> UDS-N has been annonced
<IdleOne> :( Not in a country I can visit
<rww> I can, though ☺
<rww> wrong side of the country, but still
<IdleOne> time zone will make it a lot easier for me to participate remotely
<IdleOne> wait! maybe if I fly to Cuba and get citizenship, then swim my butt to Florida...
<IdleOne> I will be granted asylum
<IdleOne> The plan is perfect.
<IdleOne> NOTHING CAN GO WRONG!
<maco> IdleOne: wait the US isnt a country you can visit as a canadian?
<maco> IdleOne: didnt you used to live here?
<IdleOne> maco: long story, but yes
<maco> did you get deported back to canuckistan?
<IdleOne> I did
<IdleOne> well not exactly
<IdleOne> in essence
<IdleOne> like I said, long story
<maco> czajkowski: where'd that person get the info?
<maco> jono hasnt blogged it yet
<AlanBell> undacovabrutha /is/ the info. Robbie the release manager
<AlanBell> maco: and it is right :-)
<maco> AlanBell: i know its right. someone else at canonical told me it an hour ago
<maco> oh that's robbie's?
<rww> I thought Steve Langasek was the release manager :\
<AlanBell> someone else let it slip last week
<maco> twitter's a funny place to announce something like that
<AlanBell> rww: oops, he is the platform lead
 * IdleOne waits for an official announcement
<IdleOne> rww: From your statement I assume you plan on going to UDS?
<AlanBell> rww: robbie sets the dates http://old.nabble.com/UDS-11.04,-11.10-and-12.04-dates-td28811471.html
<AlanBell> I mean IdleOne:
<rww> IdleOne: I'm hoping to, yeah
<AlanBell> it isn't in hurricane season or anything is it?
<maco> no hurricane season will be over by then
 * maco finds it odd that itd be announced on a proprietary platform like twitter instead of an open one
<pleia2> well, twitter reaches more people
<pleia2> hmm, orlando, that's better than rumored miami
<pleia2> I have family there, might actually be possible to do family+uds trip
<maco> then cross-post!
<AlanBell> I wonder if it will be at the home of the mouse
<maco> but twitter certainly doesnt reach a decent portion of the free software community, as a decent portion of us refuse to use it
<pleia2> AlanBell: haha, I'd totally go then, quit my job
<AlanBell> I have been to a conference in the Swan and Dolphin resort
<pleia2> maco: it's really a hassle to maintain two accounts and keep nicks straight on both, for me it's not a matter of "refusing" it's "I can't be bothered"
 * AlanBell can't be bothered with Identi.ca either
<maco> but really, it should be announced on planet ubuntu
<rww> I can't be bothered with twitter, so I guess I balance one of you out ;P
<maco> not spread through the twitter rumour mill
<maco> reallly... on the Fridg
<maco> *Fridge
<AlanBell> I would have thought they would turn this on as the announcement http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<maco> as opposed to the usual "oh well jono said it on his blog" ... cuz i think uds announcements are the main reason i /havent/ setup a filter that strips jono's posts from planet ubuntu before reaching my RSS reader
<pleia2> yeah, it should be announced all over the place
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> greeting from ubuntu hour limerick
<czajkowski> http://twitgoo.com/1evwpf
<AlanBell> I should have sent the family over to join you there!
<rww> heh, I think we have the same netbook
<czajkowski> mini 9
<czajkowski> munster red
<rww> ah, mini 10v in i think purple
 * rww didn't know the mini 9 came in different colors too
<czajkowski> yup
<pleia2> pink <3
<czajkowski> munster red for rugy
<czajkowski> and they dont do yellow/orange in the smaller ons:(
<pleia2> my mini9 came to our ubuntu hour on tuesday :) http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/072010/mini9olpcatjulhour.jpg
<pleia2> lots of fun computers at that hour, it was fun
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> what i found works is a demo
<czajkowski> so i  have demod the LD for 10-15 mins
<czajkowski> and then we do a q&a
<AlanBell> czajkowski: any sign of that reviveyourpc.ie person?
<czajkowski> i'm early
<czajkowski> doesnt start till 6
<james_w> maco: http://identi.ca/notice/44349180
<maco> james_w: oooh thank you :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-30
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-July/004785.html
<czajkowski> ugh someone wrote to me about a private conversation but posted it to a mailing list
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<nigelb> w00t to Eleanor Chen! That's organic growth :)
<pleia2> hey folks, ivanka invited the team to ubuntu-font-beta-testing (which means anyone in the team can do font beta testing) - is there any reason you can see why we shouldn't accept?
<pleia2> I think it's great, I'll accept in an hour or so unless anyone objects
<pleia2> and I'll drop her an email to see if there is any text she wants us to send along to the list with accepting this
<IdleOne> pleia2: I see no reason not to accept the invite.
<IdleOne> it is an Ubuntu font, U-W-P is a part of Ubuntu :)
<maco> and the font is part of our logo
<IdleOne> not to mention it's nice
<IdleOne> the font and the helping test parts
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> u-w is an open team is it not?
<maco> i suspect one person will object, but that person already has access as an ubuntu member
<maco> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> which means anyone who wants the font can join the team to get it
<maco> this was just discussed in #ubuntu-women
<maco> ubuntu-accessibility is also open and was also invited
<AlanBell> I am not objecting, just clarifying
<pleia2> oh look, it's been an hour
<pleia2> 'course now lp is giving me timeout errors, I'll try again in a few
<maco> looks like it went
<pleia2> there we go
<maco> i got an email saying as much
<maiatoday> so did I
<pleia2> we should add to our agenda talking about who/what should be the contact addy so everyone doesn't get nudged every time
<pleia2> (unless everyone likes it this way)
<maiatoday> the link in the email doesn't work tho
<pleia2> works ok for me, try to reload?
<pleia2> might just be lp being slow
<maiatoday> Nope: error page not found
<AlanBell> works for me
<maiatoday> strange
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-font-beta-testing that link?
<AlanBell> maiatoday: are you a member of the ubuntu-women group?
<maiatoday> yes but wait maybe because I'm not logged in
<maiatoday> yes re member
<AlanBell> ah, that would do it
<maiatoday> I am almost always logged in to LP but this time somehow I wasn't sorry for false alarm
<maiatoday> it works now
<pleia2> also went ahead and added a note about creating an lp team for the leadership trio so there is an easy way to contact leaders and someone to own the ubuntu-women lp team so we don't need to toggle admin status with each new election cycle :)
<pleia2> aaand another reminder, if you have anything to add to our July report, please do it soon, I'm copying it to the full report tomorrow: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<AlanBell> pleia2: I will run the stats and add to the report
<pleia2> AlanBell: thank you :)
<AlanBell> 4.70%
<maco> ooh slight progress
<AlanBell> very slight
<pleia2> if the 2% mark for most projects still rings true, 4.7 is nothing to sneeze at, I'm pleased :)
<pleia2> it certainly *feels like* I work with a lot more women in Ubuntu than elsewhere
<AlanBell> pleia2: I was surprised at how low it actually is when objectively measured
<maco> i dunno yesterday i tried to find women to ask a clothing question, and pleia2, akgraner, and MichelleQ were the only ones in the US i could think of to ask... my PM list is really :(
<pleia2> and I couldn't answer because I fail at clothes questions :)
<pleia2> but yeah, when I want girly advice I don't typically ask techie community people
<maco> it was midnight here...i couldnt call my mum
<maco> she'd think i was in the hospital. all my other friends are people-on-the-internet
<AlanBell> your perception (and mine) is skewed by the people you talk to
<AlanBell> so at conferences and so on (including proprietary ones) I figured it must be 20% or so
<AlanBell> but it is actually more 20% of the people *I* spoke to which isn't an objective sample
<maco> hehe
<AlanBell> but anyhow, I think it would be healthy to exceed 10%
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> tempting to dissolve this project when we hit 10%, but I think we'll have to wait and see ;)
<AlanBell> "wait and see" isn't the most effective management strategy for delivering a change to a key performance indicator
<pleia2> AlanBell: the trouble is that it's not all about numbers, a sexist environment may remain even when we hit a percentage goal, then our job won't b edone
<AlanBell> it might (and I was teasing with the pointy haired boss language)
<AlanBell> however I think the two are linked
<pleia2> yes, they're certainly linked
<AlanBell> and both related to Ubuntu going mainstream
<AlanBell> and being a proper professional and grown up operating system with a professional and grown up community
<pleia2> yeah, there are a lot of factors
 * AlanBell hugs the nice fast u-w wiki
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> that's the /real/ reason we have our own ;P
<pleia2> actually, it was quite telling when we suggested we'd move back to the main wiki and canonical IS was all "NOOO, it can't take it! I'm sorry we'll fix yours! right now!"
<AlanBell> I offered to help fix the main one but nobody seemed interested
<maco> pleia2: hahahaha
<maco> if they wanted to shrink what they have to hold, they could put wiki.kubuntu.org as actually a separae wiki that just holds whats currently at wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/
<maco> instead of it just being another A record
<maco> or is that CNAME?
<maco> i get these confused
<pleia2> ~$ host wiki.kubuntu.org
<pleia2> wiki.kubuntu.org has address 91.189.90.229
<pleia2> A record
<pleia2> although
<pleia2> ~$ host wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> wiki.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.90.19
<maco> round robin?
<pleia2> a rr should show up in a host request (unless they're doing a non-dns-based one)
<maco> oh
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> A Team rocks :D
<AlanBell> it does
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-31
<pleia2> updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/July2010 with our report
<elky> Awesome, thanks pleia2
<czajkowski> hey there
<czajkowski> just a reminder on doing the poll so far only 13 people have done it regarding meeting time s
<czajkowski> http://www.doodle.com/pt3c3dwy87rcb53f
<pleia2> thanks for sending out the reminder :)
<czajkowski> no bother
<czajkowski> only you as leader have voted :(
<pleia2> I didn't actually vote last time, I won't consider my times very highly, I'll work hard to make it to whatever meeting time we end up with
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-01
<elky> Oh, is that still going? Some of the dates were already gone, I figured I'd missed the window and the poll had been forgotten.
<elky> Also, doodle.com seems to be unreachable at the moment.
<pleia2> elky: I tried to explain that people should ignore the dates in the email when I said "ignore the specific dates listed and just focus on the *day of the week* as far as your availability goes"
<elky> pleia2, I didn't read the email, I just saw the link in here. sorry.
<pleia2> ah ok
<elky> but also... my availability changes depending on the week.
<pleia2> yeah, we're doing the best we can, can't very well expect people to fill out availability for a whole month :(
<pleia2> even then we'd get "my availability changes depending on the time of year"
<elky> Well that's why doing it for specific meetings is nice.
<pleia2> but unmaintainble
<pleia2> I really tried to poll for each meeting, but people got bored with polls, and still complained
<elky> Meh, finicky things.
<elky> If doodle.com wakes up in a reasonable time before it closes, I'll do it, not much I can do till it comes back.
<pleia2> yeah it's no worky for me either
 * pleia2 bonks doodle
<pleia2> fwiw, if someone is willing to be responsible for timely polling for two meetings a month, it's probably fine to go back to that
<pleia2> I just wasn't good at it, would get busy or something, then all of a sudden "oops, it's been 2 months without a meeting!"
<elky> You were also moving at the time
<pleia2> nah, I'm talking about going back a while, over the years
<pleia2> it's tedious and I get bored with it
<pleia2> aand now I should go downstairs and finish up some of the storage stuff I still need to do, bbiab :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-28
<joycexu> this is for women?
<IdleOne> yes, see /topic
<joycexu> wow
<joycexu> i am a women too
<IdleOne> and men also
<joycexu> okok
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-31
<pleia2> updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage please add to it if anything is missing :)
<pleia2> and http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/07/now-on-social-media/
<valorie> pleia2: added OSCON
<valorie> your stickers were a hit!
<valorie> and the last of your fliers from last year went as well
<pleia2> thanks valorie :)
<pleia2> cool
<valorie> we still have a few boxes of cards which Linda made
<pleia2> I have some vistaprint things I want to ship out to people, just waiting on things calming down on my end (travel, etc)
<valorie> it would be useful if you added something to the graphics page about how exactly you got those stickers
<valorie> they are so cool, and I should totally order some myself, but am a bit cloudy on how to do that
<pleia2> I wish I remembered which .png file I uploaded, vistaprint's interface isn't helpful
<valorie> if you do it again, keep track!
<valorie> :-)
<pleia2> well it's saved in vistaprint now so when I do more I'll just click reorder
<pleia2> I'll add the detalis I have though
<valorie> cool
<pleia2> btw, added http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme#Fixing%20the%20new%20theme
<pleia2> may not need it now, there aren't many bugs left, but it may be useful in the future
